# Spese di prestigio



## Gommik

Salve a tutti amici, 
ultimamente mi è capitato di dover fare alcune spese per lavoro, abiti, scarpe, ecc.  per non dare di me l'impressione di una persona poco professionale. 
Tempo fa la stessa cosa accadde ad una mia odiata parente e a un mio amico. Entrambi mi dissero che avevano effettuato delle spese di... e qui viene il punto, perchè non ricordo che termine abbiano usato. Ho cercato nei miei dizionari, su Google, ma non porta la parola che mi si aggira nei meandri della memoria. 
Ovviamente non sono spese di rappresentanza, e neanche spese di consumo vistoso (T. Veblen). Altrettanto non si può dire che siano nè voluttuarie nè indispensabili, ma sono necessarie per non "sfigurare" nell'ambiente di lavoro. 
Io nel titolo del thread ho scritto "prestigio", ma non è questa la parola. Nè "immagine" o "onore". Non saprei, sono veramente a corto di sinonimi e idee. 
Grazie in anticipo, 
Lidia


----------



## infinite sadness

Ciao Lidia, per caso la tua odiata amica voleva dire "abiti di ordinanza"?


----------



## Gommik

No, lo escludo. Gli abiti d'ordinanza sono -credo- riservati ai militari, sebbene la frase possa assumere connotazione ironica. Ricordo che quando sentii la parola mi colpì per la sua estrema precisione, per l'accuratezza nel descrivere una spesa in sè per sè non necessaria, ma indispensabile all'interno delle convenzioni suntuarie professionali.


----------



## VogaVenessian

Però ...nelle spese di rappresentanza si potrebbero comprendere anche le spese per l'abbigliamento di un certo livello, non credi? Oppure, visto che di abiti e scarpe si tratta, dovresti farle rientrare nella voce _"spese per l'abbigliamento_. Certo che quest'ultima voce è molto più restrittiva. Mah, non saprei!


----------



## Sempervirens

Gommik said:


> Salve a tutti amici,
> ultimamente mi è capitato di dover fare alcune spese per lavoro, abiti, scarpe, ecc.  per non dare di me l'impressione di una persona poco professionale.
> Tempo fa la stessa cosa accadde ad una mia odiata parente e a un mio amico. Entrambi mi dissero che avevano effettuato delle spese di... e qui viene il punto, perchè non ricordo che termine abbiano usato. Ho cercato nei miei dizionari, su Google, ma non porta la parola che mi si aggira nei meandri della memoria.
> Ovviamente non sono spese di rappresentanza, e neanche spese di consumo vistoso (T. Veblen). Altrettanto non si può dire che siano nè voluttuarie nè indispensabili, ma sono necessarie per non "sfigurare" nell'ambiente di lavoro.
> Io nel titolo del thread ho scritto "prestigio", ma non è questa la parola. Nè "immagine" o "onore". Non saprei, sono veramente a corto di sinonimi e idee.
> Grazie in anticipo,
> Lidia



Ciao Gommik! Forse c'incastra come il cavolo a merenda ma durante il servizio di leva venni per la prima volta a conoscenza ,nella poco nutrita dispensa alimentare della caserma, di un misterioso genere di vivande chiamate viveri di conforto. Ricollegandomi con questo genere di definizioni "indorapillole";
che il termine sia _spese di conforto_? Che la parente, per confortarsi, si dedichi alle compere?


Saluti


----------



## giginho

Ciao Lidia,

scusa ma mi viene un dubbio: cerchi un termine per il tuo bilancio o un termine per indicare le spese in una discussione con gli amici?

Se cerchi un termine per il bilancio, allora ti serve un qualcosa di accettato dalla comunità degli economisti....


----------



## violapais

Ciao...
a me nel leggere il tuo post è venuto in mente che tu possa cercare un termine che renda "d'immagine". Solo che le spese d'immagine non esistono (credo) e sono incluse nelle spese cosiddette di rappresentanza. Io uso spesso questo termine per definire i vestiti che uso in ufficio, ben più curati di quelli che uso "al di fuori". Quindi, suggerirei "spese per abbigliamento di rappresentanza" o "spese per capi di rappresentanza". Insomma: propongo un mix tra i suggerimenti precedenti.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gommik  

Qui ("Agenti e rappresentanti di commercio" - Spese deducibili), si parla di "Spese per l'acquisto di vestiario, abbigliamento ...".

Il testo riporta anche alcune precisazioni in merito, appunto, alla deducibilità di tali spese. Tuttavia, se la deducibilità (o meno) non è, ai tuoi fini, rilevante, forse potresti semplicemente dire "Spese sostenute per lo svolgimento dell'attività." 

P.S:. Ciao, Fabrizio!


----------



## ohbice

_Spese di vestiario. _O è troppo banale?


----------



## longplay

Salve! Se non ricordo male, fiscalmente esisteva un riconoscimento forfettario per "spese per la produzione del reddito" per i lavoratori dipendenti. Inoltre mi
sembra che in alcuni casi le imprese versassero una indennità forfettaria per "spese di rappresentanza", come detto da VogaVe. . Ma ci sono anche le spese
di lusso (altra cosa) e le spese per la "tenuta di lusso" o "per la gran tenuta" o "tenuta di gran gala". E' difficile indovinare l' allusione dell' "amica".
In Toscana,p. es., si potrebbe dire "ti sei arfatta (rifatta) con queste spese !"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, LP! 

Non che sia esperta, ma qui leggo che "le spese per vestiario, abbigliamento, oggetti da viaggio ... non possono essere considerate spese di rappresentanza ..." 

Nessun commercialista nei dintorni?


----------



## violapais

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, LP!
> 
> Non che sia esperta, ma qui leggo che "le spese per vestiario, abbigliamento, oggetti da viaggio ... non possono essere considerate spese di rappresentanza ..."
> 
> Nessun commercialista nei dintorni?



Ciao Anja, io non so se la nostra amica debba scrivere un bilancio, ma se ho ben capito vuol solo un termine preciso per definire quel tipo di acquisti... Ce lo puoi confermare, Gommik?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Viola 

Sicuramente sbaglio, ma a me pare di capire che Gommik debba, come dire, presentare una "nota spese" per chiedere un rimborso. 

Ora, le "spese di rappresentanza" identificano una precisa categoria di spesa, con voci ben definite, tra le quali però non figurano le "spese per l'acquisto di vestiario": perché volerle, quindi, includere? 
Probabilmente basta indicarle per la natura che hanno: "spese per l'acquisto di vestiario adeguato per lo svolgimento dell'attività" (?)


----------



## ohbice

Peccato. Se la parente non fosse tanto odiata si potrebbe chiedere a lei


----------



## Anja.Ann

Vero, Oh, Bice! 

Forse la parente di Gommik ha pescato in acque "forensi" ... "Decoro professionale"  ... "Spese inerenti al decoro professionale"?


----------



## longplay

Rileggendo il I post, la parente potrebbe aver detto "spese per (di) decenza", ma non c' entra niente col rimborso-spese. Boh!

Scusa, Anja: cross-post !


----------



## Gommik

Cari amici, scusate l'assenza, ma in genere ricevo una mail se ho degli aggiornamenti sui thread, ma stavolta non è arrivata o (più probabile), l'ho mancata. 

Il termine non mi occorre per un rimborso spese, ma proprio per la normale conversazione, e credo che Anjia ci si sia avvicinata tantissimo, perchè la mia odiata cugina è proprio un procuratore legale!
Non so dire se "spese di decoro" è proprio il termine che ha usato, qualche incertezza mi aleggia ancora nei meandri della memoria, ma alla fine credo che abbiamo esaurito ogni tipo di specificazione possibile. Credo sia proprio questo il termine. 
Grazie, siete sempre generosi e coltissimi. E scusate per questa figuraccia di non aver risposto subito, ma credevo che questo thread si fosse spento.


----------

